# Eye Discharge



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Mz. Macy woke up this morning with her eye shut and there is a bit of discharge around it.... I wiped a little bit of redish stuff from it... She was just trying to itch it now.... Should we take her to the vet?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like an eye infection and she may need antibiotic eye drops so vet would be the best option to insure that she gets better quickly and the other mice aren't subjected to anything that might be contagious. Most likely she just got something in her eye and it scratched it a bit but there are illnesses that cause eye irritations.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Okie! We will keep an eye on it.. it looks just fine right now.. the others look fine.. We go home friday and Ill bring her to my clinic then. poor baby!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I keep eyewash, either OTC, or homemade of distilled water and salt, to wash sticky eyes.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

What is your recipe for the distilled water and salt?


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a guinea pig with the same thing, I used a warm cotton ball on her eye to help give her some relieve until I was able to get her to the vet.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

I just checked her and it was bad again  Im going to call my work in a little bit... Poor Mace Mace  I hope mother nature does her job in helping her heal


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have used saline soloution on a mouse with an eye condition. I had some sealed bottles left over and gently poured over the eye over a few days it cleared up.Saline soloution also works on dermititis on Gerbils noses too the fur soon grows back.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Salt water is so good for so many things, both in the mousery, and in the medicine cabinet.


----------

